#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Цвет глаз Будды.

## Владимир Николаевич

Может, кто встречал в текстах санскритское название цвета глаз  Будды Шакьямуми ?
Поделитесь пожалуйста информацией.
(можно также и на пали)

----------


## Аше

Встречается среди списка 32 mahā purisa lakkhaṇa:
abhi nila netto

P.S.: пали.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2018), Шуньяананда (11.02.2018)

----------


## Alex

На санскрите — abhinīla (синие-пресиние) netratā.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2018), Шуньяананда (11.02.2018)

----------

